# 19” for R34 GTR



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

No Rotas, or other wheels of that type, looking for Rays, or similar. 
Preferably gunmetal, black or bronze, at least part of the colour, no plain silver.


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

I have a set of rays sl for sale if you looking for a set brand new
https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/565607-brand-new-rays-te37-sl-19x-9-1-2-j22-sale.html


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Can't see why you'd put expensive wheels on that rusty POS.

I have some 15" steelies you can have.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

/wonders how to do a middle finger


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Like this.

:double-finger:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

How about :ban::ban::ban:

:chuckle:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Wouldn't make much difference (other than I am spamming for 12,000), this place is dead these days.

You'd just be robbing yourself of some quality steelies.


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

tonigmr2 said:


> No Rotas, or other wheels of that type, looking for Rays, or similar.
> Preferably gunmetal, black or bronze, at least part of the colour, no plain silver.



19" - why?


from experience, low profile tyres to suit these will give very hard ride.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I thought you sold the 34 Toni?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Get with it chap, I bought it back!!

I just fancy some 19s to see what they look like. I won't be getting rid of the Nismos.

Keep going Moley you've one more post.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

jps said:


> 19" - why?
> 
> 
> from experience, low profile tyres to suit these will give very hard ride.


Not necessarily. I have 19s on my 34 and ride comfort is fine.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Personally feel the only 19’s worthy are either the Rays TE37’s or CE28’s; obviously biased


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

It's the bigger dish on 19s I'm wanting to look at. Since it doesn't really do track time nowadays and I'm planning on a new set of coilovers, I figured I could try some out.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

tonigmr2 said:


> It's the bigger dish on 19s I'm wanting to look at. Since it doesn't really do track time nowadays and I'm planning on a new set of coilovers, I figured I could try some out.




Anything less than 10.5j width with a low offset isn’t going to have much of dish.

Mine are 19x10.5 et15


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

They look perfect.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

19x9.5 ET12 here..

Also got a set of TE37 in 19x10.5 ET12.


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

make sure you get the off set right Toni or thy will catch the standard suspension cups


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

+12 or +15, what about +22?


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

+12 will sit the nicest 

Although be aware on full lock 19s will just catch the arch liners


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Frankly the 18s rub anyway.


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

tonigmr2 said:


> +12 or +15, what about +22?


toni the reason I been advised to buy +22 was because I have alcon big brake calibers(for clearance) and I been told anything less than +22 I would have to buy spacers. also I been told 9.5, for less rubbing on arches. the outside lip on tabz wheels is wider than 9.5 but will rub more. the 9.5 will fill the arches nicely with out so much rubbing but if you looking for wider lip you will have to have the 10.5.!!


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

I have zero issues, get the geometry correct and you should be fine.

Also you’re likely to have brake clearance issues the higher the offset, not lower like you’ve been advised.

Et12-15 sit perfectly but, tyre size, geometry and ride height have to be perfect, otherwise you risk the wheel catching the bodywork and plastics.


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

TABZ said:


> I have zero issues, get the geometry correct and you should be fine.
> 
> Also you’re likely to have brake clearance issues the higher the offset, not lower like you’ve been advised.
> 
> Et12-15 sit perfectly but, tyre size, geometry and ride height have to be perfect, otherwise you risk the wheel catching the bodywork and plastics.


i tried to buy same as yours on the past from the same person sold me the calibers and he told me i would need 10mm spacers. i was gutted because same as yours have been discontinued for a long time now, and i didn't wanted to spend that much cash and than buy spacers. but if you haven't got big calibers and you not planning to have them by oh means clearance shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

kociek said:


> i tried to buy same as yours on the past from the same person sold me the calibers and he told me i would need 10mm spacers. i was gutted because same as yours have been discontinued for a long time now, and i didn't wanted to spend that much cash and than buy spacers. but if you haven't got big calibers and you not planning to have them by oh means clearance shouldn't be a problem.




I run Brembo 8 pot 365mm fronts and 4 pot 330mm rears.
Intend to go 380mm R35 conversion soon.


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

TABZ said:


> I run Brembo 8 pot 365mm fronts and 4 pot 330mm rears.
> Intend to go 380mm R35 conversion soon.


very nice


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

TABZ said:


> Personally feel the only 19***8217;s worthy are either the Rays TE37***8217;s or CE28***8217;s; obviously biased


Why is it, and this could just be me, that every time there***8217;s a photo of an R34 from the side the rear wheels ***8216;appear***8217; to be smaller than the fronts?...nice wheels btw


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

after my conversation with tabz yesterday I got a bit worried so.... as you can see plenty clearance!

https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=249427&stc=1&d=1551812613


----------

